# Foam Steps For Spooky Town...



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I spent a lot of time at the Hot Wire Foam Factory booth at Scare L.A. I told the vendor about the foam display platforms I see for sale on ebay, wondered how the foam was cut to make rock cliffs and such. She demonstrated how by using their thin wire tool. Then with a their 4 inch blade, she cut stairs. I was SOLD!!! I haven't yet used the tools to make a base, but I have used the blade to cut edges of tombstones and the engraver for the epitaphs.

Have you looked on youtube for videos? I think I saw some with people making landscapes for train sets. There was another where a guy was making this beautiful waterfall scene. I think there are also tutorials on how to make your own hot wire foam cutting/carving tools.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, I'd say that online resources for model railroading would be your best bet.

Another would be websites and/or YouTube videos re: making terrain for tabletop wargaming (e.g., WarHammer, etc.) or even dioramas for Dungeons & Dragons.

About 10 or 12 years ago, there was a guy who produced high-quality silicon molds for various architectural elements, but also had more general terrain tutorials. Name was Bruce Hirst and his website was, I think, HirstArts.com -- Don't know if it's still around though.

Edited: Yes, just checked. His website is still active.


----------

